# help please carbs asap!!



## bex123 (Dec 10, 2010)

hi guys , help..... im halfway through a bowl of oats so simple syrup flavour (naughty i know!) realised ive chucked the box out!!
what are the carbs in 1 sacet of it please ????
thanks 
bex xx


----------



## bex123 (Dec 10, 2010)

nevermind..


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok! We weren't quick enough eh?


----------



## bex123 (Dec 10, 2010)

frankly...anytime i post anything i get ignored ... obviously not part of the click , over the last few months have been made to feel very unwelcome
and i will not be returning.... thanks for the support *insert sacasm*


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry you're feeling neglected 

I don't think anyone intentionally doesn't reply. There are just so many posts! For something specific such as this carb count query, there are probably few people with the information to hand. I've also noticed that it can take a good few hours for replies to start coming in, as most of us just pop in once or twice a day, often less often than this.

Anyway, big hugs to you hun. Please don't go - your input is invaluable & you really would be missed.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 10, 2010)

Bex, hope your blood sugar is ok.  Please don't be upset by the lack of response, people can not be on here 247, and may not know the answer.


----------



## Steff (Dec 10, 2010)

Bex so sorry i missed this i was offline it was what i had for my brekkie this morning also, it may be to late but the carbs content as follows...

per 100=carbs 68.7g (of which sugar 23g)

I have just pmmed you hope you come back on to read it hun xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 10, 2010)

Bex, I hope you understand - you gave me 25 mins to find the answer. I eat almond and honey oat so simple and was going to post this but thought for some reason golden syrup was a bit higher as my dietician told me not to have that one - stick to cinammon if i could. I was in the process of finding out for you as I have just nipped to Tesco. Sorry I didn't realise you needed the info immediately. We don't always have time to respond straight away especially when we need to source the answer. I did find out the carbs per 36g was 32.8 of which sugars 16.4g. I now think I may have wasted my time. Hope you feel better soon. I apologise I didn't let you know i was looking into it - maybe that would have helped - but extremely busy today.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 10, 2010)

bex123 said:


> frankly...anytime i post anything i get ignored ... obviously not part of the click , over the last few months have been made to feel very unwelcome
> and i will not be returning.... thanks for the support *insert sacasm*



Whoa! I'm sorry bex123, I didn't realise that you were feeling so ignored. Hence my somewhat flippant response. 

I just assumed that you'd found the information that you'd needed otherwise I would have looked it up for you.

Please remember that this kind of communication does not allow for feelings to be so obvious and I apologise for not reading yours correctly. I also hadn't seen your thread until your second post, so I was hardly ignoring you anyway.

Andy


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 10, 2010)

Hiya Bex..

Hopefully you will come back when you see your email with responses to your post. I know I'm a bit late on the uptake but I think the normal flavour has 2 and a half lines WITH milk. Honey flavour I'm not too sure. Check the site of the makers as well. A lot of firms list nutrition values online these days. 

Hopefully (with the best of intentions) you were just having one of those days today and tomorow brings you back. 

All the best!


----------



## bev (Dec 10, 2010)

I would think most people were busy christmas shopping Bex - I dont think anyone would deliberately ignore you - I hope you dont leave the forum. If you look at some posts there could be fifty people read it - but only one person answered it - its not a reflection of whether you fit in or not - there arent any clicks on here - well - at least not that I know of - so please dont feel that there is - this forum is for everyone and you are entitled to post whatever and whenever you like.Bev


----------



## caroleann (Dec 10, 2010)

Not sure if the other super markets do this but if you go to sainsburys online shopping and you go to the product they do give the nutrition information this is the way i find out.


----------



## bex123 (Dec 10, 2010)

oh but there is a click here... and im the only poor fool who will speak up about it!.... if you review my posts bar 1 or 2 they nearly all get no responce or just one from alan or yourself... do not patronise me ...i am well aware there is a click (like the fact you said click though...hits the nail on the head!) im no fool and im not a child , if this puts peoples backs up then so be it...but my point is to make the click aware of the rest of us who are only here to also give and recive support... but we are made to feel alianated and unwanted...very unwanted....i wonder sometimes if the click realise how hurtfull it is to be out right ignored by an internet forum..... oh but now your all talking to me ofcourse , this post thismorning was a prime example.... i sat here for an hour and watched the popular peoples posts be comented on over an over and my post move further and further down the page.....
i certainly dont want to appear harsh or agressive but the point needs to made and adressed properly. i will also assume that after this post i will not be welcome here any more... yes that is how i feel ! not that i felt welcome here at all in the last couple of months anyway , was just kind of hoping i was being over sensitive...but no i think my concerns are correct
so im signing off , have a good/healthy life every one


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm really sorry you feel this way Bex  I have no control over whose posts get responses. It's a large community with a very broad range of age and experience, many of whom may be looking for different things to others. I think it's fairly inevitable, as in other aspects of life, for some people to respond to some posts rather than others depending on whether they feel they can offer or add anything or not. I'm sorry if you feel that people are ignoring you. You have really improved things since you first came here a year ago, and I hope that the forum has helped you achieve that in some small way.


----------



## bev (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Bex,
I really am sorry that you feel this way - I am certain that no-one dislikes you or wants you to feel ignored in any way. Do reconsider remaining a member of the forum - you are what makes the forum and if there is a click then I am not aware of it and would never want anyone to feel left out or hurt. No-one is any more important or popular than anyone else. I personally have posted many threads that have not been answered and I just feel that sometimes people are too busy or have more pressing problems themselves. It would be a shame if you did leave - but if you do decide to go - then I wish you and yours all the best.Bev x


----------



## Steff (Dec 10, 2010)

Bex im sad you feel this way hun, i have always posted replies to you especially in off the subject part of the forum, i hate the fact someone feels alienated the way you say you are hun xx please dont leave the forum even if you dont feel this way at the moment they has been times when this forum has done you good and helped you.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 11, 2010)

Bex, I know how you feel, a post of mine last week only had one response from good old northener and quickly dropped down the page.  I was a bit hacked off for a while.  Please don't leave the forum though, it is far too helpful.  There will be all sort of reasons why people did not respond.


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 11, 2010)

Bex... if you need a rabbit about anything please do pm me. I see your point but I think "most" people on here qre genuine enough. I'm just a bit lazy and takes me 10 times if reading a post before I get to thinking about it. 

Take care our kid.


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 11, 2010)

Generally I have to skim read posts as often I am working at the same time or rushing around. Yesterday I did some research on your question in Tesco to get back to you. I don't answer all your posts as many folk don't answer mine. Sometimes a forum post catches your eye and even though you have little time, then you answer it but probably don't get around to responding. I posed on the pancreatic surgery post the other day - something quite big to me at the moment, but my post wasn't acknowledged. It didn't bother me because just reading the other responses was enough and the original poster was getting the responses they needed. Sometimes it is so easy to think there is a click in all sorts of life, when in fact there isn't - sometimes its people misreading rather than talking it out. The forum doesn't give the option to talk things out face to face but I am certain there is no click. There are folk who have become friends through the forum and probably post on each others post, but that doesn't make it a click - the same way as some people pm each other and not others - it is their right.

I was wondering yesterday if you may have been having problems with sugars but it seems you really are convinced there is a click. Surely the fact that so many people on here have responded to this thread - even when it isn't too nice - should tell you something. I for one did respond and went out of my way to help but as I say I couldn't respond in the 25 mins you gave us. I feel a bit hurt too Bex about this, but hope you do stay on the forum - it helps everyone.


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 11, 2010)

If you're still reading then hello Bex, I would think that you would always be welcome here?

I think you are right that there is a clique or click here, there generally always is to a greater or lesser extent and some times it can be fine sometimes it can make people feel more outsiders than they actually are?

I think when you need a quick answer it generally doesn't happen, and I would suggest you would post it in the main message board as some don't read outside of the main board! I sometimes wonder when I get few responses, and even when I have left a reply maybe a bit late on in a discussion and then there are no more replies, have I killed the convo!? Probably just done it there!

Hope you are okay.

Take care

Rossi


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 11, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> If you're still reading then hello Bex, I would think that you would always be welcome here?
> 
> I think you are right that there is a clique or click here, there generally always is to a greater or lesser extent and some times it can be fine sometimes it can make people feel more outsiders than they actually are?
> 
> ...



Hi Rossi, she did post it in the General Messageboard. I moved it to the carbs section after her second post. Its redirect (which remained on the General Messageboard) has since expired.

Andy


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 11, 2010)

oops!


I've had a busy week and not been on till today really!


----------



## am64 (Dec 11, 2010)

i for one have always enjoyed this forum as it gave me support and still gives me support in my hour of needs... and I know i will i post and get a few die hards responses and i appreciate all of them xxxxxx ...i would suggest folks ....just come to the island for a chat or a rant ...in any society chiques /clicks/chicks groups will form but remember we all have common ground in a form of diabetes or carer that has brought us together to SUPPORT each other through thick and thin ...


----------



## squidge63 (Dec 11, 2010)

I personally think that this has been blown out of proportion, just because nobody answered within a certain time limit? If I was that desperate to find out the carb value of something I would have looked it up on the computer first before coming to a forum to ask what it was. Also not everyone eats the so simple, leaving the forum because people don't answer a post is ridiculous, and having a go at people because they disagree with you is childish, everyone is entitled to an opinion whether it is right or wrong.. 

There isn't a clique on here, yes some people post more on other peoples threads, maybe they find them more interesting, I don't know.. if there was a clique it would be noticed by anyone not in it and it could get quite nasty, I have seen it happen on other boards I am a member of.. sometimes just looking at thread titles doesn't necessarily make me want to go in and read it. Sometimes I read the thread but it doesn't grab my interest to want to reply to it, that doesn't mean that I am ignoring the person who wrote the thread. I have only started 14 threads on here and half of them have under 10 replies, why get upset about it, it's not worth it..


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2010)

I think the problem lay deeper than the reaction to this particular thread squidge, and that is what was upsetting bex.


----------



## bex123 (Dec 12, 2010)

squidge63 said:


> I personally think that this has been blown out of proportion, just because nobody answered within a certain time limit? If I was that desperate to find out the carb value of something I would have looked it up on the computer first before coming to a forum to ask what it was. Also not everyone eats the so simple, leaving the forum because people don't answer a post is ridiculous, and having a go at people because they disagree with you is childish, everyone is entitled to an opinion whether it is right or wrong..
> 
> There isn't a clique on here, yes some people post more on other peoples threads, maybe they find them more interesting, I don't know.. if there was a clique it would be noticed by anyone not in it and it could get quite nasty, I have seen it happen on other boards I am a member of.. sometimes just looking at thread titles doesn't necessarily make me want to go in and read it. Sometimes I read the thread but it doesn't grab my interest to want to reply to it, that doesn't mean that I am ignoring the person who wrote the thread. I have only started 14 threads on here and half of them have under 10 replies, why get upset about it, it's not worth it..



squidge , i have come back merley to defend myself here as i was made aware of this comment!, you are utterly rude! , i am not childish and i was hurt , i am 29 years old and not a child nor was i acting childish , if you read correctly i have not commented or even been on here all day , i have taken no part in the slagging off that has been going on and find it quite sad that my comment has been blown out of all proportions i did mention i wasnt trying to be agressive nor to upset other people merley that i was hurt that all my posts ( all of them ) seem to be ignored! , i praise nothener for his valiant effort in trying to find a solution to my problem and i realise is is not an easy subject to talk about. i am astounded at the childish comments and obvious dissregard for other peoples feelings..and while i understand the true emotion of a comment can be missenterpreted , i think/belive /hoped i had made my feelings clear
i stand by my own mantra.....if you voice your opinion you get shot down tiz the way of the humans!
and for the record this was posted originaly on the genrel bord and i did not expect an answer straight away but felt the all my posts in recent months had been ignored and that was the last straw on the camels back so to speak. i hope this makes things more clear , if not i appologise , i will not be returning having just browsed quickly through the pages , my concerns were right i am not liked ( appart from a few very lovley people )


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 12, 2010)

I think everything has been said that can be said.

I am closing this thread now.


----------

